# Where To Buy Clen Online



## Snowy27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, new member here so sorry for jumping straight in so to speak but I have a bit of a problem. I have been getting Clen from a friend for a while who has a good supplier of the genuine stuff, but I'm starting to feel like a pain in the backside everytime I ask him to get me some. Lets just say his supplier is a bit "under the counter" so to speak so I can't get it personally. I've been looking and researching online for somewhere to purchase the good stuff without getting ripped off or not getting what I expect but there seems to be so many places selling it that I can't work out which are genuine and which are scams. Could anyone be so kind to send me a PM with a link or just point me in the right direction of a source so I can get my own?

Many thanks for any help or advice

Adam


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

buycleanhere.co.uk.gb.ace AMAZING PRICES!!!! JK

Google mate...


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

No


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Jayster said:


> No


No no


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

You'll not get pm privilege till bronze member anyway!


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Google or look in your gym for anyone shaking like a sh1tting dog and ask them! :lol:

On a serious not, asking for sources will get you a quick ban!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you tried gorilla monkey clen? They seem to be popular today


----------

